# River conditions



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wondering how the river was looking?Thinking about going this weekend. Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't know what pool your looking to fish, but here at pike island it's looking pretty good. Water is falling fast and moving pretty good, but the forecast is for it to be at 13ft by Sunday.... which is actually a little lower than normal in the summer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

water looked good when i drove by today will be putting boat in in Steubenville tonight if i get back in time i will try and post more. but what bob said its a long river whould help to know where at your looking for info for.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Maysville ky!!!!

He's down in 'RiverGodsCountry'!!!

Lucky Duck!


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

well up here at Steubenville Oh water was fine not to clear not to much mud. never fished but talk to a few people that said they had no luck. best of luck to you


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

last night it was fine current was a touch on the strong side. there was some trash and logs floating around


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just drove from toronto to wheeling and she is low, slow, calm and flat..... and clearing up nicely as well.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

